# Solved: Unwanted Home Page.



## brianml (Jun 15, 2007)

I recently downloaded Babylon Translator but decided to opt out. I did a search of Cdrive 
and deleted all that was found. The trouble is that when I opened Mozilla Firefox instead
of coming up with my default Home Page (which is my ISP's HP), I got a Babylon Search Engine which has been "enhanced by Google". To my mind it is a Google alias. In German to boot.
I went to Control Panel>Internet Options and my default HP is as it should be,my ISP.
I have looked all over the Control Panel,Program Files and elsewhere to no avail.
How can I get rid of this Babylon engine whose address is search.babylon.com/home.
A look in Firefox also was no good.
Please help,
Regards, brianml.

Below is a summary of my machine.

Computer Profile Summary
Computer Name: Brians-computer (in MSHOME)
Profile Date: Monday, 10 March 2008 11:34:29 AM
Advisor Version: 7.2v
Windows Logon:

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System System Model
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) No details available
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.13 gigahertz Intel Core 2 Duo
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
4096 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5L-VM 1394 Rev 1.xx
Bus Clock: 266 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 0304 09/05/2006
Drives Memory Modules c,d
400.09 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
368.47 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4520B [CD-ROM drive]
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-212 [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

ST380011A [Hard drive] (80.02 GB) -- drive 0
WDC WD3200AAJS-00RYA0 [Hard drive] (320.07 GB) -- drive 1 2048 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM0' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM1' is Empty
Slot 'DIMM2' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM3' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 1) 320.07 GB 289.40 GB free
d: (NTFS on drive 0) 80.02 GB 79.07 GB free
Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
Brian 10/03/2008 10:05:17 AM (admin)
local system accounts
Administrator never (admin)
ASPNET never 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
Phyllis 25/12/2007 3:07:26 PM (admin)
SUPPORT_388945a0 never

DISABLED Marks a disabled account; LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account

Canon PIXMA iP3000 on USB001
Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver on Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port:
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver on SHRFAX:
Controllers Display
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x) NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS [Display adapter]
ACR Acer AL1916W [Monitor] (19.1"vis, s/n L52091586331, February 2007)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC Realtek High Definition Audio
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Communications


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

mabe this small free uninstaller will help you find that toolbar. i have used it to find items not listed at my add/remove program.

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/myuninst.html


----------



## brianml (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Bob, it sure is a handy program.
The trouble is that 'Babylon' did not show up.
I must have not made myself very clear, it is not a tool bar, but a full blown web page.
It is a mirror image of 'Google' complete with the same wording in German, and Babylon where Google should be.
So the problem still exists.
Thank you again.
Brian.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Found a list of troubleshooting things you can try here:

*http://www.babylon.com/display.php?id=185&tree=6&level=4#21*

Further down on that page> directions to remove the default home page if it is Babylon, default search results....and more, and a link to ask them for help,which may or may not give you anything, but it's worth a try.

According to what is there, the method of UNinstalling Babylon, is this:

[webquote=http://www.babylon.com/display.php?id=185&tree=6&level=4#27]How do I uninstall Babylon?
1. Right-click on the Babylon icon, at the bottom of your screen next to the computer's clock, select "Exit", and confirms your decision with a "Yes".

2. Go to "My Computer ->Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs", select 'Babylon' by clicking on it, and choose 'remove'.

3. Delete the "Babylon" folder from the directory that contains it.

If you need further assistance, click here to send a request to our support team.[/webquote]

**Having been in similar circumstances, not with this program....I've often seen that REinstalling, and then UNinstalling again, will help, but that is *not always* so, and you may need to get help from them, to get your License back, if you have to REinstall and then UNinstall to try and get it all removed.

Then> follow the steps outlined to reset your default home and search pages...

If I find more I will add it, but it looks like the above should at least get you back so you can see the US Google search page...


----------



## brianml (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, just an update.
I have tried all your suggestions,with no result.
So I went to the mountain,ie, Babylon and explained the problem. As of now they haven't
got back to me.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## brianml (Jun 15, 2007)

Relax men! Problem is solved! I decided to look closer @ Firefox and found that they have their own 
"Internet Options" window. Lo and behold when I went there,there it was in all it's glory.Nothing less 
than Babylons address in the Home page box.How it got there I don't know,but it is now gone forever.
It shows to go that you can learn something new every day.
And so b----y simple too.

Thanks for all your help Byteman and Bob.

Regards,
Brian


----------

